# Bora Bora



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Fished moorea about 10 years ago. Billfished one day. Not a lot of guides there. Our guide was an expat married to a native. It was an old sport fish. Caught some trash fish. My dad tried to find a fly guide and there were none on any of the islands. This guy we did go with came from another island over to us.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Spent two weeks split between Bora Bora and Moorea and then flew over to Fiji for a few weeks. I'll never set foot in Tahiti again. Fiji had better fish, better food, and FAR better people.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Sent in 2 inquiries to 2 different guides. One hasn’t yet responded. The one who has says we can target GT and Bluefin Trevally. 

Or troll for different offshore stuff. 
Im clueless when it comes to GT. I do have one tarpon rig I assume would be enough backbone for them? I have no idea what flies or leader would work. I’ll have to do some research.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Sent in 2 inquiries to 2 different guides. One hasn’t yet responded. The one who has says we can target GT and Bluefin Trevally.
> 
> Or troll for different offshore stuff.
> Im clueless when it comes to GT. I do have one tarpon rig I assume would be enough backbone for them? I have no idea what flies or leader would work. I’ll have to do some research.


There’s no way a tarpon rod will handle GTs unless they are under 25kg. You also need a rod that can handle big poppers. You may be able to work swim baits with a soft tip. That said, I would expect Bora Bora to be relatively fished out for big GTs and even bluefin trevally. I’ve fished a Hawaii, Andamans and Socotra for GT. Human population and accessibility to these fish really affects the fishery. 
Don’t invest in a new rod for GTs. I can loan you one if you are committed to trying it. You also need a Stella 10K or equivalent as a minimum. 130 solid or cored braid, 200lb leader, 3X barbless trebles or 3X single barbed hooks, heavy crimps and swivels….Even a 25kg GT will find a weak point in your set up and fuck your shit up.


----------

